# Google eBookstore



## brianspaeth (May 19, 2009)

Does anyone else find this to be a total mess? 

1) The apps aren't as good, as it seems they're pulling the text from the cloud. Makes for a slow read.
2) It takes week for an ePub file to become available, yet the PDF versions are up right away. There's no clear indication that this is what's happening, which makes it very confusing.

Overall, just a disappointing platform so far. I expect it will get better, as Google tends to put stuff out and then make it better after the fact. (Android, I am looking at you.)

What's your experience putting or reading books there?


----------



## Dlight (Apr 21, 2010)

I went to the Google bookstore a few weeks ago, and I was so disappointed that I have not been back.  You are right - I expected more from them. I will have to check back and see how it goes, as I can't imagine they won't do something with what they have - and the potential of what they have.


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*I went there earlier this evening & was disappointed too. I filled out their survey to let them know what I thought of it.*


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I like Google and Android, but from the first I heard of this project, my response was a big "So what?".  There's already an oversupply of people who want to sell me ebooks, and Google's scheme doesn't seem any more appealing than the others, and more likely seems less so.


----------

